# Mighty Bright XtraFlex 2 Adapter?



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I've been looking everywhere for an adapter that doesn't include the light - since I already have a light, and don't really want another one. I can't find any. I did an eBay search, and came across ones that have a different tip. Can I get some help?


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

This link takes you to the page on Amazon that has the adapter.

http://www.amazon.com/Mighty-Bright-AC-Adapter-lights/dp/1891747886/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&s=hi&qid=1243874102&sr=8-1

Five sources are listed. If you prefer to contact the manufacturer directly, Amazon Customer Service can give you the address, phone number, fax number -- whatever you want.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Sheesh! The price of those adaptors are about as expensive as paying a few more books to get another light. I think I just might wait for the Decalgirl skins, and buy another light with an adaptor then, so it'll match the skin.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Annie said:


> Sheesh! The price of those adaptors are about as expensive as paying a few more books to get another light. I think I just might wait for the Decalgirl skins, and buy another light with an adaptor then, so it'll match the skin.


It's up to you, Annie, but I recommend the black colored light. I have the lighter colored ones (lime green and hot pink) and there is somtimes a light shining back at me through the light colored light housing. The black one does not do that. I fine it annoying, but you might not mind it. Maybe it's just me. Anyway, black goes with everything.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

So true with the black. I actually have a hot pink light too, but I've never noticed that before. I'll have to think it over. I don't want to buy it, and not like it later.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Annie, if you do decide to get another black one, I recommend this combo:

http://www.amazon.com/Mighty-Bright-XtraFlex2-Light-Adaptor/dp/B001CJNWX0/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1243893823&sr=8-3



At ~$22 + free shipping, it came out to be the best deal I could find that got me the adaptor as well as the light. Though it's not direct shipped from Amazon, the communication & shipping time were just as good as dealing with Amazon directly.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have the purple one with the adapter.  I haven't noticed the light shining back at me through the top.  The purple is dark enough to prevent that and more opaque than translucent.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I started out with the silver/grey mighty bright,and then ordered a hot pink one. I definitely can notice that some of the light from within the hot pink one comes out the top.
The silver/grey one doesn't do that at all.


----------



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

What is the difference between the kindle version of this light and the regular version? (besides 5 dollars...lol) Also, do you read in total darkness with this or with some low lighting? I've never read with a book light and am tempted to try after reading so many threads about this light.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

lol  I didn't know there was a Kindle version of the light.  I have the one that didn't say anything about being the Kindle version and it's works just fine.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I always love how you can buy a combo of something and then if you only need one piece of the combo, it is almost as much as the combo itself


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

cheerio said:


> I always love how you can buy a combo of something and then if you only need one piece of the combo, it is almost as much as the combo itself


Totally agree with you on that. It's so annoying.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

lisa.m said:


> What is the difference between the kindle version of this light and the regular version? (besides 5 dollars...lol) Also, do you read in total darkness with this or with some low lighting? I've never read with a book light and am tempted to try after reading so many threads about this light.


There's no difference anyone has found.

I read in mostly in total darkness, but I do use it as supplemental light as well. I've hated every other book light I've owned, but this one I love. Well worth the money!


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I use my mighty bright in total darkness. I live in the country with no outdoor or indoor lights. This booklight is perfect even when using in total darkness. 

The best book light by far that I've ever owned.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I like the Mighty Brights that I find at the bookstore because they give you a variety of designs. I'm seriously thinking about going back today and getting this light that I really want, just because of the design.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

love2read said:


> I use my mighty bright in total darkness. I live in the country with no outdoor or indoor lights. This booklight is perfect even when using in total darkness.
> 
> The best book light by far that I've ever owned.


No indoor lights? Interesting. 
deb


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Sorry about that  No indoor lights after I go to bed at night. No nightlights in the bedroom.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Okay, that makes sense.  Thanks for clarifying.  
I did know a woman though that lived in the country and for four years or so had no electricity.  It was just too expensive for them to bring it to their house.  
deb


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

We have electricity. But living in the country there are no street lights. Plus we live on a dead-end street so there is almost no traffic. Once the lights go out at night the only indoor light is from the moon if we have a cloudless night, so it can be really dark especially in the summer when the leaves block even more of the moon light from coming in. So my Mighty Bright light works really well for me at night.


----------

